# Solo Stuff



## Scags (Aug 18, 2006)

I was working on recording with a band from Port Credit/Mississauga. But since I started my new job as a farmer, I haven't been able to do much. But I got a chance to sit down last night and record a cover tune. So I'm gonna share with you guys. It's kinda sketchy! I didn't really practice It much and I had a few to many lastnight....lol 

http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/Scags_theman/?action=view&current=Video1.flv


----------



## Scags (Aug 18, 2006)

So It's been months since that last time I've been on. It's nice to see how much this site Is growing! Good stuff guys :wave: 

Anyhow, I've worked on a few more video's last year. I haven't really had the time since the new job change, To record or even practice with the half! band....lol 

Just I few vid's I'd like to share with you guys. 

Any feed back, Feel free to reply. 




This Is a video from our New Years Eve party, My good buddy/Band mate
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XuXXV0l1Cro



This video Is of me, Yet again covering another AIC tune. 
http://s84.photobucket.com/albums/k31/Scags_theman/?action=view&current=Nutshell.flv


----------

